# My First ML Shotgun and Blackhorn 209



## buttplate (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought a CVA Optima Pro shotgun. I had purchased six jugs of Blackhorn 209. When I got it home I loaded her up with no shot. Capped her and dropped the hammer, NOTHING happened. I had heard that this could happen so I loaded her again and this time I loaded a full load of shot. Capped her and dropped the hammer, NOTHING AGAIN!! Well, I loaded her one more time but this time I used FFF, dropped the hammer and BOOOOOOOM.

What is going on? Before you ask, I had driven fifteen miles out of the way to pick up some 209 Shot Shell primers. I as not using ML 209 primers.

What is going on? What can I do?

I have an Encore and will try the BH209 in it tomorrow if I get time. I have heard so much good stuff about BH209 and was soooooo looking forward to using it. What can I do? I bought six jugs earlier this year and this is the first i have opened.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 24, 2010)

what primers you using?

my best ignition is with cci 209m primers.  federals hang fire on me.

You can drill your flash hole to .035 with a #65 drill bit, blackhorn recommends this flash hole size


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 24, 2010)

just shot my endeavor for the first time with bp209 and it worked great with winchester shotshell primers!   What size is your flash hole?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 24, 2010)

My Optima shoots fine with regular CCI 209 primers.  But I am getting some CCIM primers next time I go to BP


----------



## buttplate (Jul 24, 2010)

*Endeavor and Optima*

Are the Endeavor and Optima shotguns?

I do not know the size of my flash hole, however, the plug is the one that came with my CVA Optima Pro shotgun. A thought that came to mind was if anyone else shoots Blackhorn in their ML shotguns. I will shoot it in my Encore   .50 cal as soon as I can.

Any feedback would be appreciated. I am still waiting for an answer to my email I sent to the Blackhorn folks. When I get an answer I will share it here.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 25, 2010)

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## buttplate (Jul 26, 2010)

*Here is the Answer*

This is about what I thought but I spoke to the folks today and they were very nice. BH209 will not work in ML shotguns. I also received this email today. Again, they were very nice and I am sure I will love it in all my other smokepoles!!

***********************************************

Thank you for the e-mail. I am sorry for your troubles. Unfortunately, BH209 is not suitable for use in shot gun applications. There is not enough load resistance to get ignition.

Best regards,
Don Luhr
Western Powders


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for the info on this buttplate


----------

